# 18.	Paph Supreme Lady (kolopakingii var topperi “Jamboree” x gigantifolium “Dark Warrior”



## Carper (Jul 10, 2022)

It's taken 10 years to get this to bloom for the first time. But it's huge!! The spike alone is well over a metre high and still going! 6 flowers, so looking for 7-8 next time!!

Gary
UK


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 11, 2022)

Congrats! Not a common thing.


----------

